# Automator word<->pages



## flagglinoge (12 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour, 
Est-ce qu'il y a moyen de faire un automator pour transformer un fichier word en pages et le contraire?
Merci


----------



## Aliboron (12 Janvier 2008)

Tu trouveras des actions Automator pour Word (pour Office, en fait) sur cette page, si ça peut t'être utile. 

Après, pour savoir si on peut faire "Exporter" les documents au format Word avec Pages, ben, le mieux c'est d'essayer. Pour Word, il n'y a rien à faire de particulier puisque Pages sait ouvrir les documents .doc (et que Word ne sais pas exporter au format de Pages).


----------



## flagglinoge (12 Janvier 2008)

Aliboron a dit:


> Tu trouveras des actions Automator pour Word (pour Office, en fait) sur cette page, si ça peut t'être utile.
> 
> Après, pour savoir si on peut faire "Exporter" les documents au format Word avec Pages, ben, le mieux c'est d'essayer. Pour Word, il n'y a rien à faire de particulier puisque Pages sait ouvrir les documents .doc (et que Word ne sais pas exporter au format de Pages).



Je viens de regarder mais tout ce fait à partir d'office et je n'ai pas office... 
Par contre, tu as raison pour les .doc pas besoin puisque pages les ouvre sans problème.
Et oui pages exporte très bien les fichiers en .doc. 
J'avais en tete de faire un dossier sur le bureau qui convertie mes fichiers .pages en .doc comme ca pas besoin d'ouvrir pages pour envoyer mes fichiers à des pciste.


----------



## Jellybass (19 Mars 2008)

Salut,

As-tu trouvé lé réponse à ta question ?

Je viens d'acquérir Office 2008, et je souhaiterais exporter plusieurs centaines de fichiers au format .pages vers un format .doc. Seulement Automator ne propose aucune action pour piloter Pages.  

Il existe bien un dictionnaire Pages dans Applescript, mais:
1. je n'y connais rien :rose: 
2. le mot 'export' n'apparaît nulle part  

Comment peut-on s'y prendre ?


----------

